# inversion de polaridad telefonico



## Fabio Beltràn (Mar 17, 2006)

Nesecito construir una tarjeta que me realice la inversiòn de polaridad en la linea telefonica, que se conecta a un tarificador telefonico, gracias


----------



## NUEVO2005 (Mar 18, 2006)

Eso lo puedes hacer con un rele electromecanico inversor doble, en serie.


----------



## guason1 (Dic 27, 2006)

hola estoy interesado en este proyecto, lo unico que tengo es un aparato que al oprimir el asterisco hace funcionar el microfono y coloca a tarifar el tarifador, me gustaria saber que puedohacer para mejorar este  para que salte a funcionar cuando al otro lado levanten el auricular


----------



## Neo_el_Salteador (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola, yo utilizo con éxito dos optoacopladores.  Despues de rectificar la línea con el puente de diodos, paso la salida positiva a los optoacopladores.  Esta línea se divide en dos cables, uno debe entrar por el cátodo de un optoacoplador, y el otro cable debe entrar por el ánodo del otro optoacoplador.  La salida de los dos optoacopladores formarán otra vez la línea positiva.  
El funcionamiento es sencillo, pues de esta manera, dependiendo de la dirección de la corriente, es decir de la polaridad de la línea, conducirá uno u otro optoacoplador.  La salida de los optoacopladores puede ser tratada con una resistencia de pull up.  
Espero que se haya entendido.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Mar 21, 2007)

Amigo :esta senal (inversion de polaridad) solo te la entrega la central publica a la que tu estas conectado. solo tienes que trabajar con tiempo .ejemplo.=cuando tu levantes el auricular del telefono el voltaje baja de 48 volts a +-12volts .esta baja activa un temporizador seteado a 20 segundo .y pasado este tiempo activa el tarificador
si tienes la señal de la publica utiliza el sistema que indica "Neo el Salteador


----------

